# Cannot modify or update info after submitting Express Entry



## jeanme (Feb 12, 2015)

I find that after submitting Express Entry, it seems not allowed to modify or update info such as the following. Is that what you met? I wonder how to update it? Could anyone help me with suggestions or( moderated)

Form Name Status Options
Personal Details 
Transmitted

Study and Languages 
Transmitted

Application Details 
Transmitted

Work History 
Transmitted


----------

